
How do I find out who has sent me the most emails? - id122015
I&#x27;m trying to find a simple solution (smart search), rather than downloading my whole big accumulated mess and create a program to parse it. Of course after deleting the offending messages, I could download a smaller backup of my inbox. Then I could say good bye to Gmail.
======
paulcole
You could try a Google app script and log everything to a Google spreadsheet.
Will probably take a long time to run, but should be easy enough to set up.

------
mod
Deleting what offending messages? Those from whomever sent you the most?

------
Akash0001
Yes you can but it's now how do you do that. Manually or with tools.

